# Addition to our fleet.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have wanted a trailer for a while. Until the end of July we will be splitting the crew, I can't keep running equipment around so we bought another truck. My neighbor had it for sale for a grand.

1995 Ford F150 Eddie Bauer 4x4 200k

New
Exhaust, tires, rear air bags, complete brake job including new lines, starter, alternator, duel front shocks, battery, tune up, front wheel bearings.

I have seen this guy put almost all these parts on and never drove the truck.

It needs some help on the drivers side bed, oh well. What kind of compound should I use?










This side much better looking.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

These pictures were taken with my new Samsung Galaxy Note 3. Does any one else have this model?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice truck. Hopefully it works out for you 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I have wanted a trailer for a while. Until the end of July we will be splitting the crew, I can't keep running equipment around so we bought another truck. My neighbor had it for sale for a grand. 1995 Ford F150 Eddie Bauer 4x4 200k New Exhaust, tires, rear air bags, complete brake job including new lines, starter, alternator, duel front shocks, battery, tune up, front wheel bearings. I have seen this guy put almost all these parts on and never drove the truck. It needs some help on the drivers side bed, oh well. What kind of compound should I use? This side much better looking.



Cd I thought you were done with fords? Nice truck!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Cd I thought you were done with fords? Nice truck!


I am but for a grand this was hard to pass up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't fix that driver's side. You now hold the winning hand in our famous Masshole pastime of "Rotary Bluff" :thumbsup:


I hope it proves a good buy


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> Don't fix that driver's side. You now hold the winning hand in our famous Masshole pastime of "Rotary Bluff" :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I hope it proves a good buy


I love that game. I was almost wiped out playing in Newburyport.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Don't fix that driver's side. You now hold the winning hand in our famous Masshole pastime of "Rotary Bluff" :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I hope it proves a good buy


Just always park on the client's side of the street...maybe even get that side wrapped.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, back in the 80's I had a old pickup that had a big dent on the passenger side, so when I would pull up to a house to give a bid I would park where they wouldn't see the dent.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

READY TO ROLL said:


> Yeah, back in the 80's I had a old pickup that had a big dent on the passenger side, so when I would pull up to a house to give a bid I would park where they wouldn't see the dent.


I just bought bondo and fiberglass. Tomorrow I'm going to attempt auto body work for my second time ever. First time was a complete failure. Unlike my last attempt this damage is at least solid not all rotted off.

I'm also going to attempt to spray the primer and body color. I am changing it to all red, loosing the gold line at the bottom, moldings are being ripped off and holes filled.

Lettering it up towards the end of this coming week (I hope)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I just bought bondo and fiberglass. Tomorrow I'm going to attempt auto body work for my second time ever. First time was a complete failure. Unlike my last attempt this damage is at least solid not all rotted off.
> 
> I'm also going to attempt to spray the primer and body color. I am changing it to all red, loosing the gold line at the bottom, moldings are being ripped off and holes filled.
> 
> Lettering it up towards the end of this coming week (I hope)


Are you going to move into automotive painting as well??? Is that part of your plan for "something bigger"?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Are you going to move into automotive painting as well??? Is that part of your plan for "something bigger"?


My ultimate plan is to corner the market on any kind of painting :jester: Plus auto paint smells so much better than house paint who wouldn't make the move


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Just went for a nice long drive in this, it drives great. I can see this (with some body work) lasting us 2-3 yrs any ways.

Tough choices to make in the mornings. Dodge or Ford.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Best of luck with your new to u truck. Just take your time with the body work. To me its just like patching walls with hot mud...

Just had a s10 I bought a month ago die on the way home from work...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

A larger fleet is going to put you guys over the top. Good call.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I just bought bondo and fiberglass. Tomorrow I'm going to attempt auto body work for my second time ever. First time was a complete failure. Unlike my last attempt this damage is at least solid not all rotted off.
> 
> I'm also going to attempt to spray the primer and body color. I am changing it to all red, loosing the gold line at the bottom, moldings are being ripped off and holes filled.
> 
> Lettering it up towards the end of this coming week (I hope)


My first experience with body repairs ('68 Dodge van) sounds like yours, but I lost ALL desire to try it again.

About a decade later, when I needed work on my old Subaru, I was surprised at the VERY reasonable price I got for some better than adequate work - definitely worth the few hundred. For the time I woulda had to have spent to do a much crappier job, I coulda earned much more that what the guy charged. 

And I'm like you, never be afraid to test my abilities in a new trade on my own stuff. 

Hope it turns out to be a good representation of your work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

My work van is a dodge caravan, and per usual they rust out pretty much in the spots you'd expect on a van. Especially up here in the winters where they salt the roads pretty heavily.

I was thinking about trying to do the repairs myself, but you guys just made me rethink that. Sadly it's on both sides, so there's no hiding it when you pull up to a customers house. All you can hope for is that there vehicle is in close to the same condition as yours, or worse.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

More coffee and I go attempt some body work. I have a hammer and bondo. This should be good. :thumbup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> My work van is a dodge caravan, and per usual they rust out pretty much in the spots you'd expect on a van. Especially up here in the winters where they salt the roads pretty heavily.
> 
> I was thinking about trying to do the repairs myself, but you guys just made me rethink that. Sadly it's on both sides, so there's no hiding it when you pull up to a customers house. All you can hope for is that there vehicle is in close to the same condition as yours, or worse.


I had to have some exhaust system work done on the truck one of the times that I drove it to the cottage. The mechanic came out from under the truck and asked me if they salted the roads where I live (they don't, they use plant-based de-icers). I think the truck was about 7 years old at the time and he made the comment that you can see daylight through any local truck that age. A few more years and they develop the dreaded " fender flap".


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations! How many in your fleet of vehicles?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Don't fix that driver's side. You now hold the winning hand in our famous Masshole pastime of "Rotary Bluff" :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I hope it proves a good buy


I assume you're referring to those "roundabout" intersections where everyone has a yield sign? I really hate the ones with _two_ lanes in the circle, never really understood the rules on those. :blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> I assume you're referring to those "roundabout" intersections where everyone has a yield sign? I really hate the ones with _two_ lanes in the circle, never really understood the rules on those. :blink:


Rotary, roundabout, traffic circle...they need to make a map for the one about pop versus soda.

"Rotary" does seem to be mainly in the Northeast AFAIK.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Rotary, roundabout, traffic circle...they need to make a map for the one about pop versus soda.
> 
> "Rotary" does seem to be mainly in the Northeast AFAIK.


We here in mASS have all. The one in Foxboro Center, which is about 1/2 mile in circumference is a traffic circle - it has two lanes of travel and parking spaces in the center against the town common.

Rotaries are the most prevalent, they are as tight a circumference as the 5 plus intersecting roads will allow and appear to follow the rules of a demolition derby. You traverse them by NOT making eye contact with the other person who may or may not have the right of way.

Round-a-bouts are a new development and seem to be placed instead of a four way stop and when a town cares not for a light. The two here in this purported bucolic back woods two-prison town is bedlam when a train pulls into the station (our version of rush hour). The yield signs at the entrances appear only to serve as targets for all sorts of propellants and missiles.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> We here in mASS have all. The one in Foxboro Center, which is about 1/2 mile in circumference is a traffic circle - it has two lanes of travel and parking spaces in the center against the town common.
> 
> Rotaries are the most prevalent, they are as tight a circumference as the 5 plus intersecting roads will allow and appear to follow the rules of a demolition derby. You traverse them by NOT making eye contact with the other person who may or may not have the right of way.
> 
> Round-a-bouts are a new development and seem to be placed instead of a four way stop and when a town cares not for a light. The two here in this purported bucolic back woods two-prison town is bedlam when a train pulls into the station (our version of rush hour). The yield signs at the entrances appear only to serve as targets for all sorts of propellants and missiles.



Legend has it that, somewhere in Boston, there is a "traffic black hole"' a spot where 5 one-way streets meet. Is this true?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> We here in mASS have all. The one in Foxboro Center, which is about 1/2 mile in circumference is a traffic circle - it has two lanes of travel and parking spaces in the center against the town common.
> 
> Rotaries are the most prevalent, they are as tight a circumference as the 5 plus intersecting roads will allow and appear to follow the rules of a demolition derby. You traverse them by NOT making eye contact with the other person who may or may not have the right of way.
> 
> Round-a-bouts are a new development and seem to be placed instead of a four way stop and when a town cares not for a light. The two here in this purported bucolic back woods two-prison town is bedlam when a train pulls into the station (our version of rush hour). The yield signs at the entrances appear only to serve as targets for all sorts of propellants and missiles.


Lol. Yep, that's the strategy we use here. That and driving a vehicle with a well banged-up left side. Lets "em know this ain't your first rodeo.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Legend has it that, somewhere in Boston, there is a "traffic black hole"' a spot where 5 one-way streets meet. Is this true?


I've come close to finding it on the bottom of Beacon Hill, but there's always one road that empties into the Charles. 

Now down in the financial district, where I do not go, I can believe it, sorta purposefully symbolic. 

And in the North End, it's the opposite. ALL roads are one way OUT OF that close knit enclave.

Maybe what you are talking about is the Stargate INTO the center of the North End :thumbsup: And me being Brit/Scot/French have never been told about it


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Here in my areA there is a company here that has a big dent in their truck. Instead of fixing it the circled it and decaled it saying, "we specialize in home repairs and painting, not auto body!"


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

From a far far away galaxy this repair looks amazing. Up close not so much, but it is better than the rot holes. I still have the big dent and above wheel wells to do. I used our logo color on the repaint. I had a few cans left over from the van days.

Passengers side.



















Drivers side.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> From a far far away galaxy this repair looks amazing. Up close not so much, but it is better than the rot holes. I still have the big dent and above wheel wells to do. I used our logo color on the repaint. I had a few cans left over from the van days.


Looks good. :thumbsup:

A perfect illustration of the "60/60 Rule". It needs to look good from 60 feet or 60 MPH.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The back seat is going to come out. I wish this thing had back doors.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Not too shabby, Dave. It looks like a 60/60 job. 

Although I am concerned that it doesn't look like you removed all the rust, I hope my seeing is in error, because as I am sure you know, rust is cancerous and will grow under the surface if not irradiated completely.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> I am but for a grand this was hard to pass up.


For that price you couldn't afFord not too!:whistling2:


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah but the money you saved is going to get sucked up in that gas tank. I know those trucks and the fuel mileage is ruff.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> Not too shabby, Dave. It looks like a 60/60 job.
> 
> Although I am concerned that it doesn't look like you removed all the rust, I hope my seeing is in error, because as I am sure you know, rust is cancerous and will grow under the surface if not irradiated completely.


I remopved as much of the rust as I could without making it harder for me to repair. If it started again I will take care of it at that point.



Mrlaroo said:


> Yeah but the money you saved is going to get sucked up in that gas tank. I know those trucks and the fuel mileage is ruff.


 It can't be worse than my old ford van 9mpg empty closer to 5-6 full. My Dodge 1500 the computer thing says 12.4 mpg (but it always says this no matter city or highway driving). One thing I did find out about the Dodge is when the gas needle is in the red and the mileage indicator says "0" I can still drive atleast 42 miles. (I did this yesterday)

I have yet to see what I'm actually getting in the Dodge. Roughly 11.7 miles. This is going by today's fill up 25.4 gal (in my 25 gallon tank) (Yeah I push it) and what the computer thingy says, 300 miles.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Mrlaroo said:


> Yeah but the money you saved is going to get sucked up in that gas tank. I know those trucks and the fuel mileage is ruff.


Here's a reality check on that.

http://www.edmunds.com/calculators/gas-guzzler.html

I ran the numbers for what we'd been looking at. The break even point.... ~14 years.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I wanted to replace some of my 13 mpg vehicles, but we them being paid off, I am having a hard time justifying the cost. Even going to 22 mpg transits has the payoff out around 85-100 months!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

After 3 attempts to register our work truck in our companies name we gave up. Every time it was some thing else that was wrong. From teller to teller no one knew exactly what was really needed to register the truck. We decided to just register it in our own names for now. We will go round and round with the registry until we can figure out exactly what it is they need from us.

The state of MA makes it so freeking hard to register a car in the business name. It may be because we are an s-corp or the registry employees just suck that bad.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> After 3 attempts to register our work truck in our companies name we gave up. Every time it was some thing else that was wrong. From teller to teller no one knew exactly what was really needed to register the truck. We decided to just register it in our own names for now. We will go round and round with the registry until we can figure out exactly what it is they need from us.
> 
> The state of MA makes it so freeking hard to register a car in the business name. It may be because we are an s-corp or the registry employees just suck that bad.



I'd pick B


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

daArch said:


> I'd pick B


No Way:no:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> After 3 attempts to register our work truck in our companies name we gave up. Every time it was some thing else that was wrong. From teller to teller no one knew exactly what was really needed to register the truck. We decided to just register it in our own names for now. We will go round and round with the registry until we can figure out exactly what it is they need from us.
> 
> The state of MA makes it so freeking hard to register a car in the business name. It may be because we are an s-corp or the registry employees just suck that bad.


You're not alone. I went through the same crap in SC, it was a nightmare. :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh my how times have changed. In the early 80's when I incorporated I had no prob registering the Ranger under the corp's ownership. Maybe it had something to do with the corp BUYING it in the first place. I don't know. I just do what I'm told.

It WAS interesting when I dissolved the corp and traded the corp's Ranger in on my PERSONALLY owned Camry. The dealership was very reticent, but they played some kind of shell game and I never heard a peep from Mass DOT. I guess there was ONE advantage of living in Milford.


----------

